# Angus Sinex



## derekleffew (Jun 9, 2008)

Angus Sinex, probably THE BEST Master Electrician I've ever worked with, has died from a fall, while loading out a show. Newspaper story here. Angus was very safety-conscious, and it's almost unfathomable to hear of his death in this manner. I just felt this story deserved to be here rather than in the "What Went Wrong" section.

Tribute here.

Memorial website here.


----------



## Van (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, Even those of us who are careful can fall subject to faulty gear, or just dumb luck. Sorry to hear of this.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 10, 2008)

A good example of how safety is everyone's business. It's not known why the scaffold failed, however just about everything you can think of that would cause a scaffold to fail has a safety procedure that could prevent it (for example maintenance procedures, pre-use checks, spotters on the ground, etc...). I'm not saying this is someone's fault, but with the right safety procedure it could possibly have been prevented. Perhaps something as simple as the last guy to use that scaffold saying "Hey ______ isn't quite right, I better report it." Take safety seriously and watch out for your brothers and sisters.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 29, 2008)

Someone asked for an update. No more details have come forth, but OSHA is investigating. Bill Sapsis' book, _HEADS! & Tales_, Sapsis Publications, 2007, mentions this very phenomenon: a tragedy happens, people are concerned and stunned for a while; then they forget about it and go back to work, like nothing ever happened.

Sad, but true. He cites that nothing has ever been determined about the truss collapse in Boardwalk Hall, Atlantic City of the Timberlake/Aguilera concert in 2003. Gossip video, containing some pictures, here.


----------

